# I gave my Icebreaker speech!



## zn89 (Apr 19, 2006)

I am so proud of myself! I gave my Icebreaker speech! Before I gave it, I was feeling really nervous and almost like crying. :hide When I got up, I shook the toastmaster's hand, and started to talk into the mic :um It was scary at first but I had my notes in front of me and had them pretty well memorized. I looked up more than I looked down which is a real change for me and there were only 2 or 3 short brain farts. Now that I have finished that, I don't go to school fearing speeches or class discussions. Hooray! :banana


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

That's really great, talks can be really scary. :banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. Hope your skills transfer to other social endeavors. Good luck.


----------

